# Six month old still taking 4+ naps a day?



## gopalakrishna (Mar 19, 2008)

DS just turned six months and still takes 4 or 5 naps a day and I am wondering if anyone else has had a LO that slept this way. Did they grow out of it on their own? (I guess I know he WILL grow out of it, more like WHEN did they grow out of it?) He takes very short naps, usually about 30 min, sometimes 45, rarely an hour. I have tried to get him to extend his naps by nursing him back to sleep, bouncing him in his Amby etc., but he just wants to get up then but is tired again so soon. I guess I am ok with the way it is, I am just curious if anyone had success coaxing longer naps or if he might start merging some of these naps soon? Maybe when he is crawling/walking, able to be more involved in his activities and getting more tired during the day? Thanks!


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

My dd is 8 months now and she sleeps 3 x day... unless something unusual is going on. From 4 to 7 months she was watched by another mom while I was at school and on those days, she would nap 4 or more times. Nothing long, maybe 30 minutes, but many times a day.

I don't think it's anything to stress about.


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a six month old and she varies in her nap. If she takes a long nap, she takes two. If she takes short naps (30min) then, it's about 3 naps a day. It also depends on how much sleep she gets at night which can vary from 8 to 12 hours at night.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I think if naps are short they need more of them! DD is 8.5 mos and if she takes short naps she'll still have up to 4 a day... A normal day is 2 long ones and 1 shorter one.


----------



## annexk8 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah my almost 8 mo is totally unpredictable and takes 3-5 naps a day still, all catnaps.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

My kids didn't have like a set nap or anything, so much as they tended to sleep and eat in short frequent segments.
DD might have slept 10 times during the day..fior 5-10 minutes each.
Ds seems to be similar so far, he is just shy of 5 months, and he will take like 6-8 tiny little 5-20 minute catnaps...basically just enough to tantalize me that I have some time..but as soon as i start to do something, he wakes up.
*sigh*


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

yup-my 8 month still takes many little naps a day. always has.

one in the morning about and hour or so after we get up for about 45 minutes to an hour depending on if i can sit still enough- he naps on my lap.







but i get to check in here for awhile while i eat breakfast!

he'll take another around 12:30 pm for about 45 mins. sometimes i wear him, sometimes in the stroller, sometimes i can lay him on the bed.

he takes another around 3pm. 1.5- 2 hours long if daddy can lay down with him, 45 minutes or so if he sleeps alone.

he'll take another 30-45 minute cat nap on my lap at 7ish

he goes to bed between 9-9:30pm


----------



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am DONE trying to figure out my dd's nap schedule.







I used to be able to depend on 2 good ones at least, now it's just whatever. She slept for 3 hours with my dh the other day, but then when I laid down with her today for a nap, it was 30 minutes. so, yeah. I'm done.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

My first did. She also had short naps.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

My 10 month old takes 2-6 naps a day, of varous lengths - the more he does, the more tired he is! Sometimes they are catnaps - nursing makes him sleepy!


----------



## beth144 (Jun 14, 2006)

my first did this also. 3-4 30-40min naps a day. around 8mo i was able to start putting her back to sleep when she would wake up. then around 14mo she started taking one long nap in the afternoon by herself.


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

My almost 5 month old is napping frequently and I was thinking as he gets older he'll sleep for longer stretches with longer awake time in between. So I'm glad to see all these responses so I can mentally prepare for the possibility that he'll just continue these cat naps.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My 10-month-old is still very unpredictable with naps and will sometimes take 4 or more half-hour naps in a day. If he takes a one-hour nap in the mornings, he generally waits until the evening and then takes another one-hour nap, which seems to put him in a better mood.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

My 5 month old takes about three cat naps a day, sometimes 4


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

My LO just turned 6 months too. He naps 3 or 4 times a day (depends on what we are doing)... currently he is on his 4th nap... but yesterday it was 3 naps.

Anyway... I figure if my baby seems tired I will put him down for a nap. I am working on trying not to get caught in what babies "should" be doing, and just focusing on what my baby needs.


----------

